# It's all about me



## fuzziebutt

This is my official 1000th post!!! Yay!!!! happydancehappydancehappydance


----------



## 7chicks

Well, congratulations fuzziebutt!


----------



## Apyl

Congrats !!!


----------



## rob

well done.


----------



## AlexTS113

fuzziebutt said:


> This is my official 1000th post!!! Yay!!!! happydancehappydancehappydance


That's so awesome! Congrats and happy saint Patrick's day!


----------



## OliviaE

Woohoo.....good job!!!!!


----------



## HomeSkillet

She's like a hen that just laid an egg!


----------



## farmhand

HomeSkillet said:


> She's like a hen that just laid an egg!


This really made me LOL.


----------



## KeyMan

Thats a bunch of post!!!!! Congrats..... I have a long way to go. LOL


----------



## fuzziebutt

You'll get there! Seems like I'm still a newbie, I haven't been here that long! I just talk too much...


----------



## Sundancers

fuzziebutt said:


> I just talk too much...


Never!!! LOL

Congrats!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Well congrats!


----------



## RiverOtter54

fuzziebutt said:


> You'll get there! Seems like I'm still a newbie, I haven't been here that long! I just talk too much...


We love you fuzzie!


----------



## piglett

well done F.B.


----------



## Energyvet

Keep talking Fuzz. Go for 2000! Love you Fuzz!


----------



## Energyvet

I just checked. I'm at 3275. I guess I talk too much! Lol


----------



## Jim

Good job!....


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Way to go!


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> I just checked. I'm at 3275. I guess I talk too much! Lol


i'm just a hair over 500 , i guess i need to step it up


----------



## kaufranc

I am only at 450! I thought I was a talker too! I read more then I post though. Like hearing about every bodies flock!


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> I am only at 450! I thought I was a talker too! I read more then I post though. Like hearing about every bodies flock!


 Frankie you going to need any silkie chicks later in the year
once my silkie pullets get to laying too i'll be over run with eggs to set in my 2 bators. i could give you a couple after they hatch 
after all without George there would not be any silkie babies here at all.

piglett


----------



## kaufranc

That would be so nice of you! We have some shuffling to do this spring with coops and pens. So I will take you up on that offer! Edith has gone cocoo again. Not laying . So she is inside again. I guess I really don't mind!
Take care


----------



## OliviaE

I'm at 242....I also thought I was a talker....I guess u guys will be seeing me more often ( or I guess I should say reading me more often


----------



## farmhand

fuzziebutt said:


> This is my official 1000th post!!! Yay!!!! happydancehappydancehappydance


I just wanna know if you started this thread to increase your post count?


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

Congrats Fuzzybutt!


----------



## fuzziebutt

farmhand said:


> I just wanna know if you started this thread to increase your post count?


Naw, but I'll answer this question to increase it!!! 

Truthfully, I did notice that I was at 999, and started this thread, which made 1000! And I appreciate all the sweet things being said! Y'all are the nicest people, and I just love it here!


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> That would be so nice of you! We have some shuffling to do this spring with coops and pens. So I will take you up on that offer! Edith has gone cocoo again. Not laying . So she is inside again. I guess I really don't mind!
> Take care


i put my broody back in with George 
he rolled out the welcome wagon for her rite then & there 
her chicks hatched out over a 10 day period
i have already removed the older ones 
so she only has 3 left to care for
2 little mixed roos & the silkie baby which i'll keep
hope it's a hen.

setting 6 more silkie eggs today
it looks like Wed. will be set day for eggs till fall.

piglett


----------



## RiverOtter54

piglett said:


> i put my broody back in with George
> he rolled out the welcome wagon for her rite then & there
> her chicks hatched out over a 10 day period
> i have already removed the older ones
> so she only has 3 left to care for
> 2 little mixed roos & the silkie baby which i'll keep
> hope it's a hen.
> 
> setting 6 more silkie eggs today
> it looks like Wed. will be set day for eggs till fall.
> 
> piglett


Rolled out the welcome wagon LOL omg tooo funny LOL


----------



## Roslyn

Oooooooo OOOoooooooo I'm at 499!!!


----------



## piglett

RiverOtter54 said:


> Rolled out the welcome wagon LOL omg tooo funny LOL


he got rite down & gave her the "hello sally" 
he really took his time doing the job, George is so dedicated to his work


----------



## fuzziebutt

piglett said:


> he got rite down & gave her the "hello sally"
> he really took his time doing the job, George is so dedicated to his work


Kinda feel like this isn't all about me anymore??? Bahahahahaaa!!!!


----------



## piglett

fuzziebutt said:


> Kinda feel like this isn't all about me anymore??? Bahahahahaaa!!!!


come on by , George the silkie roo will show you some love too 
LOL


----------



## InnKeeper

Saved this post just so I could hijack your thread, 




This is my one hundredth post!!!!

Lol


----------

